
Show HN: Tapioca – Open-source Slack bot for team bonding during quarantine - mmaia
https://www.yuca.live/tapioca/
======
mmaia
Tapioca is an open-source [1] slack bot aimed at helping teams overcome the
challenges created by social distancing.

It works inside of Slack. Once installed, Tapioca automatically creates chat
groups between employees and suggests conversation topics to help break the
ice.

To be eligible for a group, all a user needs to do is join the Tapioca
channel. Every Monday, Wednesday and Friday, Tapioca will randomly group
teammates and invite them to chat.

We developed Tapioca to help facilitate communication across our company and
help our team to overcome the social barriers of isolation. We hope it can
help other startups too.

1- [https://github.com/yuca-live/tapioca](https://github.com/yuca-
live/tapioca)

